# Day tour to Terezin from Prague?



## ValHam (Aug 12, 2014)

I am going to be in Prague for a week - Anyone have a recommendation of how I shoud go to Terezin - tour - private guide - drive myself?  Thanks


----------



## Aviator621 (Aug 16, 2014)

We used PragueWalker for a city tour, and were very impressed by them; you might check them out. (Highly rated on TripAdvisor as well)
http://www.praguewalker.com/terezin.html


----------



## CCR (Aug 26, 2014)

We took the bus (a little bit of a challenge to figure out) and then a guided tour of the concentration camp once we arrived.  We read reviews before going and decided to also do a self tour of the living area for families (Ghetto) and the Jewish cemetery and gas chambers (in the back of the Jewish cemetery) as the guides didn't take us to those sections of Terezin.


----------

